# New To Live Plants



## CyberGenetics

So iv never kept a live aquatic plants befor so i have a few questions:

Are there any really low light plants? because i dont really want to leave my lights on
Do plants lower or raise pH? because i already have a high pH (7.6ppm)








I heard that plants help get rid of nitAte in the water, is this true?

Overall are plants just going to be a pain and gona cause extra care of my parameters or can they be benificial to me?


----------



## MPG

VinceC_69 said:


> So iv never kept a live aquatic plants befor so i have a few questions:
> 
> Are there any really low light plants? because i dont really want to leave my lights on
> Do plants lower or raise pH? because i already have a high pH (7.6ppm)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that plants help get rid of nitAte in the water, is this true?
> 
> Overall are plants just going to be a pain and gona cause extra care of my parameters or can they be benificial to me?


You need to have your lights on at least 8 hours a day. Low Light plants mean low intensity, not low amount.

Plants do not effect PH unless they are dying.

Plants soak up the nitrates in the aquarium. If your tank is planted heavily enough, you shouldn't even need water changes. Just evaporation replacement.

Very beneficial to the aquarium but they can be a lot of work. I myself have plans to start a planted tank.


----------



## CyberGenetics

So there's absolutely no plants that require minimal light?


----------



## Guest

What light fixture are you planning on using? (T8's,T5's etc.)

Plants require a set photoperiod to thrive, if you want low light plants I'd look at ferns and anubias. Sure you can have an irregular photoperiod, but the plants will likely melt away and die within a month or two which will cause your water params to go to sh*t.


----------



## CyberGenetics

I have no idea what fixture I have, I have the stock one that came with my 60g tank. Will it say on the fixtur what it is? I can check when I get home drone work if so.


----------



## Guest

Yep just check the bulbs. They should say what watt bulb they are and whether they are T8's or T5's. Snap a pic or two if you can.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

you are getting good advice in this thread so far.

your plants will need steady light every day. They know 2 things. Light and dark. Give it to them steady every day, and they should be fine.
Irregular light patterns do not do plants justice. Buy a timer, and leave the light fixture alone.
At least 8 hr light cycle a day should be passable for low light intensity plants. If you notice them dying, slowly increase light cycle 15 mins every week or so.

Also, make sure your bulbs are between 5000k and 10000k, and 6700k spectrum is one of my favorites.

Check params as well. Plants soak up nitrate, phosphate, iron, and just about any nutrient in the water. They compete _directly_ with your aquarium filter for food.

They will improve any tanks water quality. If your aquariums nitrates get used up in the tank, you will have to add it, but highly unlikely in a piranha tank, with low light.

You should not have to add much as far as nutrients in a low light p tank. Make sure your fish are fed properly, and your lights are on at least 8 hrs, the same times every day, and it should work good.

If not, something is out of balance, and you should post up your problems


----------



## CyberGenetics

Awsome! thanks so much everyone for the great help and advice, this is why i love this comunitty!


----------

